# good morning guys



## daniele91 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello everyone guys, I am a new and happy owner of an AUDI TT MK3 8S, happy to meet you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

